# 6 Landscape Photography Safety Tips



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 4, 2013)

I've just updated my blog with a new article. Recently had a rogue wave knock me and a couple buddies down. It shook us up, and really got me thinking. 

Hope you enjoy the read:

Majeed Badizadegan Photography | 6 Landscape Photography Safety Tips


----------



## s112261 (Oct 5, 2013)

Great reminders


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 5, 2013)

Very good post, that weather hit us hard as well, some heavy inner city flooding and we even had a "tornado" hit the Boeing plant just a few blocks away from our house.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2013)

You've layed it out in such simple black and white terms. How appropriate for a photo article about landscaping!!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Yeah that was a nasty storm, especially for September. 




Derrel said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57170"/>  You've layed it out in such simple black and white terms. How appropriate for a photo article about landscaping!!!!



Page down for you Derrel?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Down for me too


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm working on it, thanks!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2013)

Should work now!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 6, 2013)

Good read. I found a couple of typos. Thought I would point that out to you since you love to find my flaws. (I don't have many, but the ones I do have you seem to find)  I normally prefer a shoe with a bit of a heel. Would that be out of the question? Or should I just put some sticky tape on the bottoms? Oh...how I love to mess with the R!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 6, 2013)

I liked the article but 





> Landscape photography is exciting and fun


.

Except for rare circumstance, I don't see landscape photography being exciting - or fun.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 6, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I liked the article but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lew. Come on now. When I think of Rotanimod I think of him holding up his arms like in Free Willy ready to get the shot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 6, 2013)

I have never had a landscape actually threaten me. :blushing:


----------



## SCraig (Oct 6, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Except for rare circumstance, I don't see landscape photography being exciting - or fun.


Many people say the same thing about street photography .....



kathythorson said:


> Good read. I found a couple of typos. Thought I would point that out to you since you love to find my flaws. (I don't have many, but the ones I do have you seem to find)


I found three 

Excellent thoughts in your article.  I use several of them when planning motorcycle trips but had never considered them as pertinent to photo jaunts.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 6, 2013)

SCraig said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Except for rare circumstance, I don't see landscape photography being exciting - or fun.
> ...


I have three flaws scraig? It can't be.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I have three flaws scraig? It can't be.



No, I found 3 errors on his page.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 6, 2013)

SCraig said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I have three flaws scraig? It can't be.
> ...


Oh. Okay. I thought you were going to start pointing out my flaws too like R does. I love when _he_ makes mistakes.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone feel free to pm me the errors and I will update. Thanks for looking


----------



## kathyt (Oct 6, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Someone feel free to pm me the errors and I will update. Thanks for looking


We are just messing with you. Relax.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 6, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Someone feel free to pm me the errors and I will update. Thanks for looking



PM sent.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Someone feel free to pm me the errors and I will update. Thanks for looking
> ...











SCraig said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Someone feel free to pm me the errors and I will update. Thanks for looking
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like a close call, those rouge waves can be very dangerous. One of the guys in my fishing club got washed in on an outing last year but thankfully one of the lads grabbed him and got him back on the rocks. We wear flotation suits similar to these if we are going to be out in dodgy conditions.http://www.sundridge.co.uk/products/sea-floatation/crossflow-pro-flotation-suit.html


----------



## btraven (Nov 20, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I liked the article but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Except in unusual circumstances it seems to me more like product photography...   or tracing. I mean, the beauty is already built-in, you're not creating it. It seems to me to be more of a technical problem than a creative one. 

Even those much beloved and technically perfect Ansel Adams shots. To me that dust-bowl woman of Dorothea Lange's is worth any 10 Ansel Adams pics. Same with that Spanish Civil War guy flinging out his rifle as he get hit (supposedly) or just about any of whatshername, the freaks woman.

They make me see something I didn't know was there. I know what a sunset or a puppy dog or a hot babe looks like.


----------

